# Photoshop Q:  mass changes to multiple files?



## themacko (Nov 7, 2002)

Here's the deal:  I'm making my own homepage and I want to take a ton of digital photos and cut their resolution down to 640 x 480 and 'save for web' to cut down the file size/quality.

Is there a fast way to do this in Photoshop Elements 2?  I want to perform the same operation(s) to like 200 files and it would take me forever and a day to do this one-by-one.

Thanks for any ideas!!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Nov 7, 2002)

I know the full version of photoshop can batch process, but I'm not so sure about elements... is there any literature you can search for 'batch processing' in?


----------



## themacko (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks a lot man, that's exactly what I needed.


----------



## Sean (Dec 4, 2002)

Yup...batch processing using actions is the way to go.  I import all my photos to iPhoto, rotate them, export the raw files and run them through a Photoshop action to do the following:

Resize to 1280x768
Insert copyright text
Save for Web in folder named 1280
History Revert to Open
Resize to 1024x768
Insert copyright text
Save for Web in folder named 1024
History Revert to Open
Resize to 800x600
Insert copyright text
Save for Web in folder named 800
History Revert to Open
Resize to 640x480
Insert copyright text
Save for Web in folder named 640
History Revert to Open
Resize to 320x240
Insert copyright text
Save for Web in folder named 320
History Revert to Open
Resize to 120x96
Insert copyright text
Save for Web in folder named 120
Close no save.

  I then upload to my Web server and use PHP scripts that I've written with an MySQL database to create an online gallery of all my photos:

http://www.trunkmonkey.com/Scrapbook/


----------



## tamma (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *Here's the deal:  I'm making my own homepage and I want to take a ton of digital photos and cut their resolution down to 640 x 480 and 'save for web' to cut down the file size/quality.
> 
> Is there a fast way to do this in Photoshop Elements 2?  I want to perform the same operation(s) to like 200 files and it would take me forever and a day to do this one-by-one.
> ...



The easyest way i know of is to create a an action in photosop and the batch the whole folder


----------

